# Outbackers.com



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a note to draw your attention to the fact that 5 of the current daily top 10 posters are ..... women!

Of course, the TOP dog has 66 posts - TODAY





















HOW DO YOU DO THAT???!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Good Job Ladies *


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Ladies








Keep up the great post

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

And my wife thought it was just a guy thing.









I know we pick on the ladies out there some times and you're certainly a good bunch to put up with it and come right back at us guys. Keep up the good posting and adding to the high quality of this forum.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> And my wife thought it was just a guy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding, I think you are one of the funniest people on this board. I just LOVE your dry humor







You always make me smile & laugh at times a lot









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work...but a lot of us don't get started until most of the East Coasters are snuggled up in bed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

One of us has to know how our Outback works and how to fix things


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> One of us has to know how our Outback works and how to fix things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heck ya! More power to ya. Now, can you call my DW and get her exicted about this stuff too?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, can you call my DW and get her exicted about this stuff too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad my DW is always looking through the site and checking thing out









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice work...but a lot of us don't get started until most of the East Coasters are snuggled up in bed.
> [snapback]130533[/snapback]​


Uh - O/C - the TOP DOG top dog is out there with YOU!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Now, can you call my DW and get her exicted about this stuff too?Â
> ...


Gives you a chance to steal the 'puter away and get another post in, doesn't it?!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Woo hoo...if I could type as fast as I talk, we'd all be in trouble







P.J.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work...but a lot of us don't get started until most of the East Coasters are snuggled up in bed.
> ...


You're right...he live under 10 minutes from my house too. Maybe I'll Rambo over there and cut his cable/internet line one night so I can get Top Honors.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You're right...he live under 10 minutes from my house too. Maybe I'll Rambo over there and cut his cable/internet line one night so I can get Top Honors.
> [snapback]131187[/snapback]​


Now JIm you wouldn't do that would you









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It wouldn't help, I can just tap into my neighbors wireless network!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It wouldn't help, I can just tap into my neighbors wireless network!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Idea Dug









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It wouldn't help, I can just tap into my neighbors wireless network!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give....

Barring Doug or Hootbob going into a 12 month coma...there is no hope for the rest of us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I give....
> 
> Barring Doug or Hootbob going into a 12 month coma...there is no hope for the rest of us.


Ahh come on, Jim...
We're just trying to match your pace!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Barring Doug or Hootbob going into a 12 month coma...


You can take care of that, too....can't you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You can take care of that, too....can't you?


Hey!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You can take care of that, too....can't you?


Hey!
[/quote]
Oops! Sorry! shy

Lost my mind! Must be all these high level corporate "just get it done" meetings going on......

< "You either do or you don't. There's no "try" > (Yoda)

....but, really, I thought O/C could do anything! ....that he was [ok, almost] as invincible as you ...and he threw in the towel so easily


----------

